

Obama Asks Supreme Court for Warrantless Cellphone Searches - tippytop
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/08/19/obama-administration-asks-supreme-court-to-allow-warrantless-cellphone-searches/

======
mratzloff
Most people aren't aware that police are already surreptitiously downloading
the entire contents of smartphones during routine traffic stops.

[http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2011/04/michigan-state-
po...](http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2011/04/michigan-state-police-we-
only-grab-your-cellphone-data-with-a-warrant/)

